# Mastitis.... gangrene



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So talk about fast onset. Dawn was fine yesterday and today she was flat out on her side. I swear she was taking her last breaths! 

This was my first time separating her from her kids to get milk from her. Well she was laying down in the stall when I got there this morning. I managed to get her on the milking stand and her left side milked out fine, about 2 1/2 cups. Her other side gave me about a dixie cups worth. I could tell it was clumpy... but not watery. I tested her milk with the mastitis test strip and Bam, black/green dot... oh ####! I put her back out so I could get everyone milked out and when I let the kids back out she was knocked over by them she was sooo weak. I finally found my thermometer and she had a temp of 106! I called my vet and they said to give her some Banamine. I did and it took and hour to work. She was just laying out flat in her stall with her kids. I sat with her for a while and I even accepted that she would need to be put down. Finally she stood up and started eating. The vet came and gave her baytril and some cefa-lak (sp) in her udder. He gave me more of the cefa-lak and said to give her half a tube tomorrow and another half the next day. Also gave me more banamine to give her. 

So now she is separated from the other goats since the kids can't drink from her and i have no where to put her. I feel so bad for her. Is this worth it? Should I consider putting her down? What else can i do for her? 

I've gone from 1 to 5 bottle babies today. :sigh: She was producing all the milk for her kids and another.... so now I need to go buy cows milk I guess. :GAAH: 

Gosh, I dunno how much the vet bill is going to be.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Oh i'm so sorry! :hug: I didn't realize mastitis could do that. I mean I knew about the whole udder thing, but I didn't know it do so much damage. I had a doe with mastitis once before, but she just had a hard udder is all. I'm sorry to hear that!

I don't really have any advice, but sending prayers your way. Good luck and hope she will be back to her usual self soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

I'm so sorry to hear that :hug: ...I too haven't dealt with mastitis and really can't be much help except to send a prayer for a quick recovery.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Thanks. I am just so stressed out.

Do you think something like poultice for horses would help draw it out? Her udder is wicked swollen like there is milk in it but I can't get any out. This is just crazy! I mean she was fine yesterday! :tears:


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Get some Today and put a full tube into the side you are having problems with. You can put hot compresses on her udder then massage and milk her out. If we have a problem we sometimes milk that side every 2-3 hours and do the compress. Be sure to give her some probios since she is getting antiobiotics and banamine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

I was going to say a hot compress, it would help with the discomfort as well as open up the ducts...not so hot you can't stand to hold though, don't want to burn that delicate tissue.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

It is extremely important to keep her milked out. Putting peppermint on her udder is much better than any hot compress you can put on her udder, get some peppermint essential oil from the health food store and mix it with some udder lotion or just regular lotion.

Peppermint acts as an 'icy hot' sensation on the udder(I've used it for back pain with good results) and it helps to relieve the congestion in the udder.

My first doe to come down with mastitis really bad was Martha. She had the same symptoms as Dawn even to the point that I thought she would die because she was so sick otherwise. Her milk was yellow, clumpy and watery. Because of her personality(sweet, feminine, left out a lot of times by the other goats) the homeopathic remedy Pulsatilla fit her perfectly. I don't know what all of Dawn's symptoms are or her personality so I can't say that that would work for her.

Good luck, keep her bad side milked out that is very important in any mastitis case.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Ug, that was sooo nasty to milk out tonight. Like cottage cheese.  Poor Dawn's temp is going up again already. I put a warm washcloth on her udder soaked with Epsom salts. She kept trying to kick me away since I know it hurts.  I didn't have any peppermint oil, but I had vetRX. I hope that was ok to put on her udder. I'm afraid the other side is going to get it..... how catchy is mastitis? I really don't know how she got it... I bleach the milking stand all the time and always wash my hands between goats and wash udders..... I feel so terrible. :tears:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

im so sorry, i just went through mastitis with my doe bird but it wasn't nearly as bad as poor dawn. i used actual icy hot on bird and some penicillin and b12 and she got better but she didn't have a high fever!!\

you and dawn can pull through it!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Oh, that is so terrible!! I am so sorry for you! I haven't dealt with Mastitis and hope not to. How is she doing?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Oh my goodness, poor baby! 

I'm still learning a lot; what caused the mastitis to occur? Do you think it was from separating her from the kids? I was planning on doing this at night with Hope's future kids, but could that cause an onset of mastitis?

Sending out good healing thoughts for Dawn and you. :grouphug:


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Peppermint oil works very well. Be sure when you use the Today(cefa-lak) you use the entire tube at once. Don't just give a half tube. Be sure to clean the end of the teat with the alcohol prep pad so you don't re-introduce more bacteria. We always put it in twice a day for 3-5 days. We also got Naxcel from the vet . We've had 2 severe cases,one freshened with it(scarred her udder) and one this year. Just keep milking it out as often as you can. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why they get it. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

I've been praying Ashely since your phone call. please give us an update when you can :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Thank You everyone. She's doing ok today. Temp was 105.4 but went down to 102 with Banamine. I milked her out but I only got about 1/4 of a cup total from both sides together. Her "good side" had yellow milk :? It looked like colostrum to me, but not as thick... so now I am worried about that side. Her bad side had yellowish colored milk with lumps in it. I got hardly anything out of it. I put more cefa-lak in it...

She is definitely in pain and missing her kids. Her appetite is alright.. not that great. Going to make her some oatmeal tonight. She should like that. Gosh, I just don't know how much of this I want to put her through...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

she sounds like she wants to fight. I would see how the treatment goes and then decide from there.

are you massaging and putting compresses on it?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Yes, I'm massaging it. She really does not like it. It doesn't seem to really bring any milk down. I did put hot compresses on it last night, but I couldn't this morning. So I put some milder icyhot stuff on it. Not much.

I did let her see one of her kids which perked her up, just didn't let it try to get any milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

no the massaging wont bring the milk down but will break up the congestion


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

massage it with peppermint or icy hot.. it will help break up the congestion


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

ok lol, shows how much I know about this. I will keep massaging it.. I already have bruises on my hands from her kicking me, guess thats a good sign.

But the other side with the weird colored milk.. is that ok? Should I try to get another tube of cefa-lak and put some in that side?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

you are learning, its ok not to know.

it certainly wouldnt hurt in my oppion


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Make sure you also have her on a round of antiobiotics. For mastitis Naxcel or Excenel works really well. It will take a few days before her udder isn't so tender.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Yeah, The vet gave her baytril. If she doesn't start getting better I will ask for another one.

I'm also giving her probios, nutri-drench and b-complex.

I am going to try and get some peppermint oil tomorrow. Do I just get plain old peppermint oil, nothing to "water" it down?

I hardly got anything out of her tonight. Her good side I got a few squirts of milk and the other I got only what looked like the antibiotic I put in it. No clumps and nothing that looked like milk. I really massaged it and kept trying to milk stuff out in between massaging.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Has her udder shrank or softened at all? I feel so bad for you and her....I know it must be hurting you as much as it's hurting her, hang in there :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

No, if anything it seems lumpier and harder than it was the other day. I am going to try and put compresses on it again. I don't live at the barn so I don't really have easy access to hot water. Thats why I am putting icyhot on it.

She is eating hay alright. Not interested in treats or grain. I made oatmeal and she wouldn't even look at it. Her temp keeps going back up towards 106 as soon as the banamine wears off. I hate to be giving her so much banamine... but I can't let her temp get too high....

She gets very excited and talks up a storm when I let her see one of her kids, of course all they want is milk. lol


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... first time ... Prayers please*

Actually if it feels like more smaller lumps and not one big mass then it is starting to break up. You might want to check on another antiobiotic. You might be able to get her off banamine for a day by giving her baby aspirin for the day(ours like the orange flavored best). Alternate days between aspirin and banamine. The one we had problems with her temp would go up to 107. We always know when she is sick because her ears droop. We would alternatre days and the aspirin would help control her temp. Shealso kicked when we milked that side because it hurt. We put the today in 2x a day. If you have a helper maybe bottle the kids next to her when you are milking her, she might relax more and think it is the kids nursing? It is harder for me to help because we bottle raise all the kids so really haven't had much experience with dam raising. Good luck, it just takes time.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... this isn't looking good*

Ok so this morning Dawn's udder was hard,cold and blue on one side.  She hadn't touched her food or water. So I called the vet up and they put her on Pen and lactated ringers sq. She is pretty weak today and cries the whole time my mom massages her udder. We had been putting hot compresses on it all day today. Her udder is still cold and blue. I syringed oatmeal to her so that she would have something in her tummy and she did start eating some hay and green grass I picked her. Not much though.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... this isn't looking good*

Oh :hug: I am so sorry. It was not your fault. I will be praying for a major turn-around ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... this isn't looking good*

oh, poor dawn, i really hope she recovers. i've never dealt w/ mastitis, it sounds terrible.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, it's gone gangrene. All black around her left teat and cold. I'm only getting blood tinged, clearish/yellow stuff out of it and the other side has dried up.

Here are some pics of it:
























Here you can see how swollen it is at the top and how small it is at the bottom now:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

oh no thats not good at all! you need a big (((Hug)))

I wanted to talk more with you about it today but they called my name and I thought it was my turn in the ring but it was somethign else so I cut you short on the phone.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

WOW! That looks very painful. But it sounds like you are doing everything you possibly can. :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

I remebered someone posting about gangrene. Thay documented it here - http://gangrenemastitis.blogspot.com/ Just incase you didn't remember, or never saw the post.


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

I'm sorry you are both having to go through this  If it doesn't go systematic that part of her udder will come off. At this point I'm not sure what else you can do. Things like this just happen and it is beyond our control. My thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

I have some questions. Is she still going to be in pain for a while? Should I still be trying to milk stuff out of that side or leave it alone? Should I put her down? What do you all think her quality of life is going to be from here? I'm kind of in shock still at how fast this has happened.

She is depressed and not eating right now except for a few pieces of hay. I also shoved some oatmeal down her.

I am going to call the vet in the morning and ask them, but I can't afford many more vet bills.

Also is this stuff catchy? I have been pouring pure bleach on the milking stand after I get done with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

just like Muddy Creek Farm said check

Gangrenous mastitis is also known as "Blue bag" and can be a sequela to an environmental mastitis or a lamb-induced teat injury. Staphlococcus aureus and Pasteurella hemolytica are often involved with gangrenous mastitis. Occasionally a case of gangrenous mastitis may be seen in association with a P.hemolyticapneumonia outbreak in lambs.

Gangrenous mastitis occurs when the bacterial toxins cause blood clots in the vessels of the affected side of the udder. The loss of circulation leads to gangrene, and the udder will turn cold and blue as the infection progresses. The affected portion of the udder eventually sloughs off, and long-term systemic antibiotic and anti-inflammatory therapy is necessary to save the life of the ewe. Survivors are usually culled, unless they have a high genetic or emotional value, and the shepherd is willing to bottle-raise future lambs.

this is the site it came from
http://www.windsweptfarms.com/shetland- ... -mast.html

also check this site
http://www.saanendoah.com/gmastitis.html

site has cure for gangrene mastitis ,click on disease database ,then on yellow area click on L-O scroll down to Mastitis, Black almost to the bottom
http://goatdairylibrary.org/

I do not know if this is the problem but if it is ,,I would get a vet to check her soon....

it can be very damaging,,,,,good luck


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

It will take about 7-8 weeks for complete recovery, and not expensive. If you want to keep her, it's worth trying. The bottom part of the udder will slough off, maybe the entire half, but she can still have kids, just not nurse on that side.

Our vet recommended amputating the teat so the infection would drain better. He charged $9 to do this and didn't use an anesthetic because there is no feeling in the teat once it goes dark and cold like that. I could have done it myself if I had the stomach for it.

You obviously caught it earlier than we did. Our doe went through this and never blinked an eye or stopped eating, once she got over the initial fever. She lost half her udder. Our vet prescribed Banamine, penicillin daily for 10 days and Biomycin every other day for 5 days (day 1,3,5). [I know you're not supposed to give penG and LA200/Biomycin together, but that's what he said to do, and it worked fine.]

Main thing is to get her eating. Once ours get Banamine they almost always regain their appetite if the infection is under control. Then you just have to keep the dead tissue removed (called debriding) and keep the flies off of her. If she is still not feeling well I suspect the antibiotic is not working, or maybe you need to keep giving it to her for several more days.

Do you have some good alfalfa hay?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

Only Dengi Alfalfa, but mine are weird and don't really like regular alfalfa. I tried giving her that along with both grains I have, grass, regular hay, oatmeal, treats... nothing is that good to her and she usually eats everything!

I just can't believe she already dried off on the good side... in one day!

She wont be bred again, I can't put her through all of this again.

I just started the Pen G today so she's only had two shots of it. Before that it was Baytril... I wont ever let a vet give that to my goat again... this is twice now it hasn't worked. I may try the biomycin if her temp doesn't stay down soon.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*



RunAround said:


> Only Dengi Alfalfa, but mine are weird and don't really like regular alfalfa. I tried giving her that along with both grains I have, grass, regular hay, oatmeal, treats... nothing is that good to her and she usually eats everything!


 Then maybe try cutting some fresh green browse, like honeysuckle, blackberries, sweet gum, poplar, cedar, greenbier. Good luck with her. Sure hoping she perks up.

Maybe she is also dehydrated. That would make her feel really bad and weak. Do her eyes look sunken? Does her skin snap back when you pull it, or does it go back slowly?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

Oh my goodness, I haven't checked this thread for a couple days. I cannot believe how bad it has gotten!! I am so, so, so sorry!!! Poor Dawn! And you!  You and her both need a big :hug:!!!! I hope she turns around! I am so sorry for you. That is so scary! Now I am going to be super-careful when milking. I need to research this some more. I thought it happened more so with big dairy goats than the little ones. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

Dawn is at peace now. The vet came out and did it. She didn't even charge me the farm call fee. She didn't show any signs of improvement. I can't seem to stop crying. :tears:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

im sorry about dawn, :hug: you did your best


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

I am so sorry for your loss.



Thank you though, for sharing your hardship with us, it is a learning experience for me especially. :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

Oh, I am SO sorry!!! That is so sad, I'm tearing up!!  :tears: I'm so sorry! You did do your very best with her. She was fortunate to have you. At least she is not hurting anymore. Sending big :hug: :grouphug: your way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

I wish I could sit there and cry with you as I told you on the phone. Sending more big hugs your way my dear friend!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

I am so sorry you lost your beautiful girl, as you said she is at peace now :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

Ashley, that took alot of courage to do. I am so very sorry for your loss. I am heartbroken for you. Dawn looked like a very sweet girl and had a wonderful life with you. You made the best decision even though it was a tough one.

:hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

that took a lot of courage, i know that you tried as best as you could, wow, i'm tearing up too,  , but at least she left you beautiful babies.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

:grouphug: I'm so sorry you lost your girl. You did your best, though, and I'm sure she knew you were trying to help her. That's all anyone can do. :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mastitis.... gangrene(with pictures on page 2)*

Thank you everyone for you kindness. I knew it was the right thing to do. Dawn went very easy and fast. I think the vet was even surprised how little it took.

At least she is no longer in pain. I couldn't stand to see her suffer anymore. :tears:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Im so sorry!!! :hug: You gave her a great life and she isnt feeling any pain now.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel for you,,, I had to put a pet down myself and it was so hard,,I cried for a very long time,,remember the good times with her and your healing will begin..........Just know you did the right thing ,I know the guilt comes on strong,,you blame yourself and think I could of did something else............. in realty you did help her alot, tried really hard and did all you could,,your decision to put her down moved her to a peaceful place with no more suffering ,,she now is free ,,running around playing...looking down to you and saying "thank you for your love and kindness... :hug:


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------

